# Shop disaster!



## cfellows (Jul 5, 2009)

Well, as you can see, I gotta lot of work to do to get my shop set up. I'm itching to get started, but boy is it hot here in Texas.

The good news is, I've got my study pretty well organized and all my engines on display... feels like home again. However, I'm missing my horizontal single, so will have to see where it went. Hopefully it's buried in the bottom of a box somewhere.


----------



## b.lindsey (Jul 5, 2009)

It s looking great already. Do you get the whole garage for your shop? 

Regards,
Bill


----------



## Thad Swarfburn III (Oct 26, 2009)

Are you the cabinetmaker, too? That toolchest is almost too nice to be in a shop!

Nice wood on the cabinet doors - maple?


Find your engine yet?


----------

